# NT stereotypes (entp, intp, entj & intjs COMBINED)



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

-Nihilists
-Immoral
-Unemotional monsters


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Mair said:


> -Immoral
> -Unemotional monsters


Would an immoral, unemotional monster almost *cry* over something as touching as this?


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

JA Grey said:


> Would an immoral, unemotional monster almost *cry* over something as touching as this?


I just mentioned some stereotypes, I know that NTs aren't really like that. :tongue:


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Mair said:


> I just mentioned some stereotypes, I know that NTs aren't really like that. :tongue:


Ok :kitteh: But to prove it tell me you at least *almost* cried


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

JA Grey said:


> Ok :kitteh: But to prove it tell me you at least *almost* cried


I cry every time.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Mair said:


> I cry every time.


Don't worry, apparently Gregor survived. Looks like he found his way home afterall:blushed:


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

NT women are "masculine".

That one really bugs me. 

Every time I hear that, it feels like someone just kicked me in the balls. :tongue:


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Logic should not exclusive to genitals


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

INTPs can't seem to decide whether they're alive or dead.


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

that one picture of "fucking nerd sitting all by himself" but with the nts instead


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I didn't see it listed in your guys collective stereotypes in a general group....

Egotistical, Narcissistic, God Complex

Again not the entire group (I actually like NT's as individuals quite a lot)

I just noticed none of this was listed in stereotyping your collective group and who better to stereotype then an outsider. If your being _rational_. 

I seen a lot of comments on NTs being the most bold in a bad ass sense I would have to disagree with that as I would only think that 2/4 of the NT's are leaning towards 'badass' in a bold sense. Being smarter then the group doesn't necessarily mean going against the current or leading the current. 

Anyways I like NT's as a collective group it can appear very much like an ego stroking fest reading these things. 

Ok I broke in once today and invited myself in, I am good for the day. See ya again when I feel like it. Sincerely you tacky unwanted houseguest.


----------



## Crimplene for men (Nov 6, 2014)

Being like Data from Star Trek
Knowing lots of facts, but losing your keys
Being an antisocial nerd who's oblivious to what's going on around you


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Is it just me or are NT's like Jews?

*Economic -- "We hate Jews because they possess too much wealth and power." *
Bill Gates. nuff said
*Chosen People -- "We hate Jews because they arrogantly claim that they are the chosen people."*
The Bible (ironically) says we're actually the chosen. Proverbs 25:2 It is the glory of God to conceal a matter; to search out a matter is the glory of kings.
*Scapegoat -- "Jews are a convenient group to single out and blame for our troubles."*
we're seen as trolls and evil masterminds. I'm not evil 
*Deicide -- "We hate Jews because they killed Jesus."*
Atheism (but not ALL of us)
*Outsiders, -- "We hate Jews because they are different than us." (The dislike of the unlike.)*
We're critically endangered according to the endangerment scale. This world needs to tolerate us more. 
*Racial Theory -- "We hate Jews because they are an inferior race."*
In the "real world" perhaps. But we're definitely the chosen people :tongue:

Why Do People Hate The Jews?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

NTs are supposed to be evil, especially NTJs.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

they make the best trolls

this makes it hard to discern genuine replies from troll bait

so i guess another stereotype is that they are never emotionally serious!

if i were to marry an NT (and boy would i love to) i'd still, even on our wedding day, be wary that our relationship is just one big facade


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> they make the best trolls
> 
> this makes it hard to discern genuine replies from troll bait
> 
> ...


no NT would do that--he'd wait until the honeymoon was over before breaking the good news


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> no NT would do that--he'd wait until the honeymoon was over before breaking the good news


i'd rather masturbate than fuck with an NT


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Modal Soul said:


> i'd rather masturbate than fuck with an NT


so you prefer bimbos, then?


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> so you prefer bimbos, then?


hahah just kidding

i want to marry all of the NTs


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

NT's love/excel at math or science based classes and loathe anything else.

I'd take writing an essay about Macbeth over chemistry anyday.


----------

